# Underweight french bulldog



## gemma kimberley (Jul 29, 2018)

I have an 11 month old frenchie that's underweight. I've try royal canin and grain free food. I've also tried cooking for him. Nothing seems to work. I've been to the vets a few times that doesn't seem to know much about the breed.. vet said to feed him porridge but he doesn't eat it. He will only really enjoy table scraps but then gets sick. Please help


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2018)

What makes you think your dog is underweight? I would expect an 11 month old of any breed to be quite lean.

Are you struggling to find a food your dog will eat? Because in that case the best thing to do is choose a food that you are happy to feed and go tough love.


----------



## gemma kimberley (Jul 29, 2018)

I can see and feel his ribs and my vet said he was underweight. It's hard to know if he has no want to eat or he is really fussy. He seems fine every other way. Playful and runs about mad lol, I would just love for him to put on abit of weight. Everything I read though is about them being over weight. Thanks for your reply


----------



## gemma kimberley (Jul 29, 2018)

gemma kimberley said:


> I can see and feel his ribs and my vet said he was underweight. It's hard to know if he has no want to eat or he is really fussy. He seems fine every other way. Playful and runs about mad lol, I would just love for him to put on abit of weight. Everything I read though is about them being over weight. Thanks for your reply


Also a lot of dog good don't agree with him. Vet said it my be alleries


----------



## gemma kimberley (Jul 29, 2018)

Food


----------



## gemma kimberley (Jul 29, 2018)

Here are some pictures


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Obviously I can only judge from the photo, but that dog doesn't look underweight to me
I prefer my dogs lean and your dog will thank you for being so, too many have weight issues, and, what with everything else the breed has going against it, weight is something you can control

What is his actual weight? The vet must have weighed him, no decent vet would go just by eye


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@gemma kimberley: Have you spoken to his breeder? He/she should have a fair idea what he should look like. Agree with @mrs phas, he looks pretty much ideal weight to me (but I'm not an expert). He is lovely!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I would say he is fine too. He’s still young and although would say he has finished growing height wise he will now start to fill out and attain his adult size.
Best for him is to be on the lean side as he will then be able to move easily without dragging about excess weight and not compromise any breathing problems that brachycardic breeds tend to have


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

He looks fine, keep him as he is.


----------



## gemma kimberley (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks feeling much better now. He look fine on them pictures but he is quite boney.. I've messaged the breeder a few times but no reply.. any ideas what the best food is for him and how to get he to enjoy his meals because at the moment he just picks. Thanks again for the advise


----------



## gemma kimberley (Jul 29, 2018)

mrs phas said:


> Obviously I can only judge from the photo, but that dog doesn't look underweight to me
> I prefer my dogs lean and your dog will thank you for being so, too many have weight issues, and, what with everything else the breed has going against it, weight is something you can control
> 
> What is his actual weight? The vet must have weighed him, no decent vet would go just by eye


He was weighted last at about 6 months and he was 7kg just. He seems to fill out then lose it again.


----------



## gemma kimberley (Jul 29, 2018)

I know french bulldogs are meant to enjoy meal times but he never seems to be bothered. I've tried lots of different foods in the hope I find one that he loves and that agrees with him..


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

He looks fine. You should be able to see a defined waist from above, a nice tuck underneath. You should be able to see the last rib or 2 on short-coated breeds as well, and when breathing deeply some other ribs.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Tripe. If you can stand the smell! Dogs love it, full of health benefits and you can feed together with kibble. It's great at getting weight on. You can buy it minced from the freezer section at pets at home or it comes in frozen blocks.

I had similar with my pup, underweight for her breed. I did add in tripe and it really did put the weight and and she looked great, really shiny healthy coat but it gave her a sloppy bum.

And it really stinks - i used to thaw it out it the microwave - but i really got used to the smell and ended up quite liking it (!) 



Having said that, my dog (now 14months) quickly dropped the weight once i withdrew tripe and gave kibble only. She is really light for her breed but she can have as much kibble as she will eat so i figured that is just how she is supposed to be.


I was concerned when she was a growing pup that if she didn't eat the recommended quantity of kibble, she wouldn't get the necessary quantity of vitamins and minerals.

So i gave her the recommended amount of kibble and added in the tripe mixed to it and then she wolfed the lot.


----------



## gemma kimberley (Jul 29, 2018)

tabelmabel said:


> Tripe. If you can stand the smell! Dogs love it, full of health benefits and you can feed together with kibble. It's great at getting weight on. You can buy it minced from the freezer section at pets at home or it comes in frozen blocks.
> 
> I had similar with my pup, underweight for her breed. I did add in tripe and it really did put the weight and and she looked great, really shiny healthy coat but it gave her a sloppy bum.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Jackie Lee (Apr 16, 2018)

Not all vets are right for you to know. As i am looking at the photos, nothing seems wrong and he's in a good health. Stop overthinking that your dog is underweight, it's really clear that he's okay, all you have to do is FEED HIM.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Jackie Lee said:


> Not all vets are right for you to know. As i am looking at the photos, nothing seems wrong and he's in a good health. Stop overthinking that your dog is underweight, it's really clear that he's okay, all you have to do is FEED HIM.


How can you be sure that this dog is OK just by the information given here ? And advising ' Feed Him ' is not helpful, the OP is of course feeding him but having difficulty finding food he will eat in big enough quantities. 
Could you please refrain from offering ill-founded advice as it's confusing new members .
The OP has had some good advice here, lets hope she takes that.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

His weight looks fine for his age. He should broaden out a bit as he matures but you should always be able to feel his ribs easily.
What exactly do you mean about food not agreeing with him? Is he sick, doing loose poos, refusing food?
If using dry food, adding some warm water often helps make it more palatable.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

He looks fine in the photos. Try not to worry too much . I expect he will put on wait as he matures .


----------



## gemma kimberley (Jul 29, 2018)

Burrowzig said:


> His weight looks fine for his age. He should broaden out a bit as he matures but you should always be able to feel his ribs easily.
> What exactly do you mean about food not agreeing with him? Is he sick, doing loose poos, refusing food?
> If using dry food, adding some warm water often helps make it more palatable.


Tried adding warm water makes no difference to him.. I just can't find a good he enjoys. He just picks. And when he does it a "normal" about you'd expect him to eat he would get sick. His poos are fine but took alot of switching foods to harden them


----------



## gemma kimberley (Jul 29, 2018)

gemma kimberley said:


> Tried adding warm water makes no difference to him.. I just can't find a good he enjoys. He just picks. And when he does it a "normal" about you'd expect him to eat he would get sick. His poos are fine but took alot of switching foods to harden them


He also refuses food alot


----------



## gemma kimberley (Jul 29, 2018)

Here are more accurate photos


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

He looks great, I see no issue whatsoever here.
At his age, he's bound to look lankier than fully mature dogs anyways, but even so, I'd be happy with him as is 

Keeping them on the leaner can help with all sorts of issues, including breathing and heat/exercise tolerance, which is only a good thing! Especially for brachy breeds


----------



## gemma kimberley (Jul 29, 2018)

BlueJay said:


> He looks great, I see no issue whatsoever here.
> At his age, he's bound to look lankier than fully mature dogs anyways, but even so, I'd be happy with him as is
> 
> Keeping them on the leaner can help with all sorts of issues, including breathing and heat/exercise tolerance, which is only a good thing! Especially for brachy breeds


Thank you maybe I'm just overthinking it. ☺


----------



## gemma kimberley (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your advice. think I'm just going to work on his relationship with food and try to get him excited about meal times... any suggestions


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I think we are so used to seeing overweight dogs that slim or lean dogs seem too thin. 
My libby in the photo , she is a live wire and she is slim and I can feel her ribs , she weighs 2.6 K . I watch her weight to make sure she doesnt lose any but Im not worried about her current weight .


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

gemma kimberley said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice. think I'm just going to work on his relationship with food and try to get him excited about meal times... any suggestions


Sometimes dogs prefer not to eat from a bowl but from kongs so that is something to try. My dog, Tilly, went through a spell of eating all her food scattered around the garden! Worked a treat until my other dog cottoned on and got in there first!

Just wanted to say to you, my Tilly is due her annual health check and boosters next wednesday so i will ask the vet what he thinks about her weight and condition.

The breed standard is minimum 14kg for a Brittany and Tilly is about 12.75. I have had her up to 16kg with the tripe but it all dropped quickly away once i took that out.

If i wanted to show Tilly (which i don't) she would be too light to show. It's crazy isn't it? If the vet confirms she is ok, i won't worry about it. She has stabilised at this weight but there was a period when i first took the tripe out that her weight was down further every time she was weighed which was a concern.

She looks ok to me and in proportion but then i see other brittanys and they are quite a cobby looking breed and i wonder why she is so small all over.

So - I'm not as worried about her as you are about your dog. But i am a teeny little bit worried, enough to ask the vet. Pretty sure he will say she is in good shape but will let you know


----------



## Jackie Lee (Apr 16, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> How can you be sure that this dog is OK just by the information given here ? And advising ' Feed Him ' is not helpful, the OP is of course feeding him but having difficulty finding food he will eat in big enough quantities.
> Could you please refrain from offering ill-founded advice as it's confusing new members .
> The OP has had some good advice here, lets hope she takes that.


Almost everyone said his dog looks fine right? And how can you be sure that his dog is underweight? Can you carry or touch the dog? No, right? I am not saying that she's not feeding her dog correctly, what i mean is continue to feed him. You misunderstood my statement. My sorry.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

He looks really good in the latest photos - lean, muscular - I wish more dogs (of all breeds) were in such ideal condition. We get so used to seeing fat, waddling creatures that it's become the norm, and it seems to be a particular problem with French Bulldogs (and Labradors). The owners over-feed and make them fat because that's how all the others look.


----------



## gemma kimberley (Jul 29, 2018)

tabelmabel said:


> Sometimes dogs prefer not to eat from a bowl but from kongs so that is something to try. My dog, Tilly, went through a spell of eating all her food scattered around the garden! Worked a treat until my other dog cottoned on and got in there first!
> 
> Just wanted to say to you, my Tilly is due her annual health check and boosters next wednesday so i will ask the vet what he thinks about her weight and condition.
> 
> ...


Thank you your dog is beautiful ☺


----------



## gemma kimberley (Jul 29, 2018)

Burrowzig said:


> He looks really good in the latest photos - lean, muscular - I wish more dogs (of all breeds) were in such ideal condition. We get so used to seeing fat, waddling creatures that it's become the norm, and it seems to be a particular problem with French Bulldogs (and Labradors). The owners over-feed and make them fat because that's how all the others look.


Thank you ☺


----------



## gemma kimberley (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks everyone ☺ maybe it's just the stigma around french bulldogs.. everyone I see is alot chunky than my boy... they seem to be a breed that loves food and will do anythink for it.. not my dog I'll keep you all posted. Thanks so much again I feel much more content


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm glad we've helped. I'm looking forward to the update and more photos  What is your pups name ?. ( sorry if I have missed it if you've already said )


----------



## gemma kimberley (Jul 29, 2018)

Thank you his name is cooper x


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Cooper honestly looks fine - you're doing great! You could try soaking his food in some meat stock (low salt), or tinned tuna juice (spring water or tomato sauce - not brine). Try not to add too much to his food otherwise you create a picky eater. My girl was an awful eater when she was young but turned out fine - if he's hungry he will eat 
Dogs love to work for food - it's called contrafreeloading. Basically by getting him to do stuff for his food he will value it more. Trick training is great for bonding, scatter feeding is fun for them to use their noses to sniff out the food. You can also hide food in the room and send him to find it. Have a look on the internet for shaping games - you will find loads of fun stuff to teach him and use up his daily food allowance in the process! See every piece of kibble as an opportunity to reward good behaviour, train life skills, play bonding games or keep him occupied.


----------



## gemma kimberley (Jul 29, 2018)

Thank you so much. I'll give this a try and let you know how we get on.. really good ideas there can't wait to try


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I had Tilly at the vet this morning @gemma kimberley and he said she was in perfect shape and had no concerns. He expects she might fill out a bit yet as she matures (she is 14mnth just now)
He said she is really well muscled and healthy but i could add a bit of cheese or egg into her food if i wanted to fill her out a bit more. I do that already now and again.
I am glad i have this though as have been invited to a brittany day and wonder if i will get comments on her size. Least now i can say she is ok for sure.


----------



## gemma kimberley (Jul 29, 2018)

tabelmabel said:


> I had Tilly at the vet this morning @gemma kimberley and he said she was in perfect shape and had no concerns. He expects she might fill out a bit yet as she matures (she is 14mnth just now)
> He said she is really well muscled and healthy but i could add a bit of cheese or egg into her food if i wanted to fill her out a bit more. I do that already now and again.
> I am glad i have this though as have been invited to a brittany day and wonder if i will get comments on her size. Least now i can say she is ok for sure.


Hi. I'm so glad everything is perfect with Tilly. I feel much better about my dog now. He is doing much better with eating. I've noticed if I stay with him he eats more. Thanks for the advice


----------

